# Nothing beats a great deal!



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLEFSJzVoA


----------



## Surgat (Sep 13, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=50864


----------

